# I need offbearers!



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I've hit a snag on my sawmill diorama project. I need a couple offbearers, but haven't found anything close enough to work. Basically what I need is two guys in 1:22 ish posed mid-stride, but slightly leaning to one side to be carrying a heavy slab. I'm not a Sculpy artist, so that's out. I didn't find anything quite right in the Preiser catalog, either. Years ago I remember seeing a fat guy carrying a toolbox that might be close, but I have no idea who made him.


Ideas?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Been around too many sawmills, knew what you wanted before reading your post! 

There were some good HO ones I have here, but a few to look at Mik are Preiser 45007, 45028, and the unpainted set 45182 for a few choices....


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik,
check out JUST PLAIN FOLK[/b] figures, they have lots of figures and are 1:22.5 scale


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

John Schneider´s Just Plain folks are always a good choice for 1 : 22,5 figures. Woodland offers a good collection as well. 
The fat figure with the tool box was offered by LGB. They have a few working Class Heroes i their range 










The fellow with the coffee stir boards is made by LGB, the worker with the axe is made by Schleich. 

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

So Fritz...are those two guys building that shack...or tearing it down?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, it took them quite a while to assemble this fine Smith Pond Junction kit. Building one in 1 : 1 scale would have been faster. 












But the small hut survived the past years and is still used as a very smal station on our modular layout.

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz is certainly up awful late...


----------

